# Area D



## MrCinos (Mar 18, 2012)

*Area D*





> The "prison survival action" story is set after the sudden emergence of special powers in certain pockets of humanity. To deal with these so-called "Altered," a mysterious remote island prison named "Area D" was built.




*Spoiler*: _page samples_ 








READ: Chapter 39 and 40​
New manga by *Kiba no Tabishounin - The Arms Peddler* author 
and
*Shin Angyo Onshi / Defense Devil* artist.


----------



## dream (Mar 18, 2012)

I rather like this, the beginning certainly has captured my interest and I also do like the writer.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks like generic piece of shit. Reminds me of that shitty manga of similar crap setting about a carnival/prison or some shit like that. Deadman Wonderland. The turd repeats itself...


----------



## NarFan (Mar 18, 2012)

reminds me of Deadman Wonderland, the first chapter was good but the main charecters power was crap


----------



## hadou (Mar 18, 2012)

The series looks very good. I'm eagerly waiting for more


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2012)

looking forward to the series


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 20, 2012)

Good first chapter. Want to read more. Surprised to see that the SAO, Defense Devil duo aren't together anymore.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 21, 2012)

> Good first chapter. Want to read more. Surprised to see that the SAO, Defense Devil duo aren't together anymore.


And it's for the better, judging by their later work.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 21, 2012)

Amazing start: Reading it.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 23, 2012)

I have little exposure to those involved in making this although I did like DD for the little bit I've read and I do keep meaning to pick up SAO one day. I adore March Story, but I've only read two volumes. But in the meantime, I'll start this series.  

An interesting enough set-up, had to have known what would happen to the first guy boosting about being all strong. I have to agree with the people up there who mentioned Deadman, I couldn't help but think of it as well.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 27, 2012)

chapter 2 Ch.40-41


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Another decent chapter, can't wait until the main character becomes more competent.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 3, 2012)

Naked girl covering her chest up while sitting around makes me laugh. It is one of those, oh why bother moments.  But what a crazy ship to have that cut off area to toss people into.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 4, 2012)

New manga by *Kiba no Tabishounin - The Arms Peddler author 
and
Shin Angyo Onshi / Defense Devil artist.* I am sold... I am going to read this


----------



## Stajyun (Apr 4, 2012)

Chapter 3 is out.
Chapter 89


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 4, 2012)

Ha, tossing in a cute little girl just in case there wasn't already enough to support the idea Jin isn't a kill everything type of guy.


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2012)

Average series so far. It has potential to become better though.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 23, 2012)

Does this series not have fans? I find it to be extremely interesting, lol. It reminds me of Deadman with the prison concept but at the same time it seems very unique so far. 

I'm confused though, is the main character the glasses guy or Jin?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 23, 2012)

I like the series a lot, but I like to let series build up before I read them. It's rough going week to week with a series that just started.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 23, 2012)

I decided to read this series cause I'm going on a hunt for new series.. like it's so hard for me to dedicate time to start a multi hundred chapter series.


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 24, 2012)

I forgot all about this series. 

It's interesting so far and it looks like Jin's going to start his own group.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 7, 2012)

This manga is awesome imo.

When will chapter 18 be released?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 17, 2013)

So there are those who have more than one power... Makes me wonder if any of the protagonists do.


----------



## rajin (Feb 25, 2013)

*AREA D 37 RAW*
*he gave to Yammy *​


----------



## Tangible (Feb 25, 2013)

Really like this series so far. Only at chapter 20 though. I worry that Jin's power could get a bit boring unless it evolves in some way


----------



## rajin (Mar 11, 2013)

*AREA D 38 RAW*
*
*


----------



## zenieth (Mar 15, 2013)

At first I thought the series was just going to fall into a rut of being a DMW rehash but it really has grown into its own entity by the time Soga was introduced.


----------



## rajin (Apr 15, 2013)

*AREA D 41 RAW*
*Ch.4 *


----------



## rajin (May 27, 2013)

*Area D 45 Raw *
*talking shit *


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Jul 17, 2013)

So I stumbled across this today when I had nothing to do. Got a few chapters in and..

*Spoiler*: __ 









.. What the fuck?


----------



## King of heaven (Jul 22, 2013)

@Vladimir Lenin read the next chapter it's not what you think.


----------



## Guybot2 (Jul 22, 2013)

i want the chick with greek tragedy to be alive if the dream end...  her power is awesome!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 5, 2013)

I find the main character boring in this. I wish the guy with the dismantle powers was the main character, he seems more interesting but hey that is just me.


----------



## Tangible (Oct 14, 2013)

Uh, I hope this guy doesn't get in trouble for clearly ripping off character design from Heimerdinger in League of Legends


----------



## rajin (Oct 21, 2013)

*Area D - Inou Ryouiki 59 Raw*

*And no it's not that he isn't completely aware of his surroundings or can asses the damage he's done to his opponents*


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 26, 2013)

I started reading this series a few days ago. I really like it, even if it starts off with a Deadman Wonderland vibe.

I do wonder if Satoru was ever meant to be _the_ main character.


----------



## Hitorio (Oct 27, 2013)

Area D has got to be the only manga that I find totally.... generic and flat.. not in a bad way, but not in a good way, either. It's typical and formulaic. I don't dislike it at all, but I don't especially like it, either. It's the most "All right" manga I've ever read.
It does have its pretty cool points, though. The Greek Tragedy skyscraper fall sequence was cool. The artist draws chicks kinda nice.  Seeing the tsundere grow on the protagonist has my interest.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, it's not really breaking new ground, but if you like the formula, it's a great read.

I like where they've taken Goz's power, not a normal animal transformation.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 5, 2013)

Chapter 57.


Old man that looks young or young man that looks old?


----------



## rajin (Nov 11, 2013)

*Area D - Inou Ryouiki 60 Raw*

*Ch.194*


----------



## King of heaven (Jan 7, 2014)

Finally a new chapter , time to get my altered fix.


----------



## rajin (Jan 13, 2014)

*english 63
Akame ga Kiru 45*


----------



## rajin (Feb 3, 2014)

*Area D - Inou Ryouiki 66 Raw* 1 double page joined.

*jumping up*


----------



## rajin (Mar 8, 2014)

*Ch.151
*


----------



## cha-uzu (May 7, 2014)

So started to read this... Got confused at a point when I realized, the Protag was not who I thought it was... Come to find out that the main character was Jin. Which is not only bland, but misleading and poor writing at it worst. I as a reader should never really question who the story is about. 

Great Art No doubt but the writer is a moron. The very first scenes are Jin and his brother, but switch to Satoru as if he's one of the child character. Flipped my completely. Read up to like 20 something and I'm quiting while ahead. An already powerful character w/ no room to grow, as a person or in power is just un-interesting. Just my opinion of this.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 7, 2014)

cha-uzu said:


> So started to read this... Got confused at a point when I realized, the Protag was not who I thought it was... Come to find out that the main character was Jin. Which is not only bland, but misleading and poor writing at it worst. I as a reader should never really question who the story is about.
> 
> Great Art No doubt but the writer is a moron. The very first scenes are Jin and his brother, but switch to Satoru as if he's one of the child character. Flipped my completely. Read up to like 20 something and I'm quiting while ahead. An already powerful character w/ no room to grow, as a person or in power is just un-interesting. Just my opinion of this.



I agree. Most people thought that the guy with the dismantle powers was the main character turns out hes not and its Jin which I find hella boring making this manga boring.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 25, 2015)

I think there is one already.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 25, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> I think there is one already.



Couldn't find it, well if there is one already. Mods can close this.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 25, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Couldn't find it, well if there is one already. Mods can close this.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 25, 2015)

Fuuuuuck. well thanks for the link.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 25, 2015)

No problem.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 25, 2015)

101
Chapter 147


----------



## Blαck (Mar 3, 2015)

105
bragging


----------



## Rax (Mar 3, 2015)

Shit.

I forgot about this series. I'm like 40+ chapters behind


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 3, 2015)

I dropped this long ago. I couldn't stand the main character because he was so generic with the copy all peoples powers bit. I wanted the main character to be the kid with the dismantle powers, he seemed more interesting and in the beginning I thought he would be. I remember I stopped at the part where the main was in the witch illusion house who I think later died. 

By the way.........art is top notch.


----------



## Rax (Mar 3, 2015)

The series is pretty enjoyable.

Powers are pretty cool too.

I need to pick it back up


----------



## Stannis (Mar 3, 2015)

i'd rather have a 100 jin's than that dismantling boy as a main character.  

i am currently at the witch arc. everything in this manga screams  generic it's a bit annoying yes but it's still enjoyable with pretty good art.


----------



## Rax (Mar 3, 2015)

Dismantling kid woulda been cool to see progress and develop into a bad ass


----------



## Blαck (Mar 26, 2015)

107
Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't know what the hell happened there, was the end a flashback


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 27, 2015)

Nope, last page says, "Six months later."

It means Jin somehow survives the explosion. Do we know what power he last had?


----------



## rajin (Apr 19, 2015)

*1 Double Page Joined

ch.2

ch.2*


----------



## Blαck (May 18, 2015)

So is this like part 2 or what? I'm sorta lost


----------



## Byrd (May 18, 2015)

Yeah this is part 2...

Last part confirmed that Area D is extremely large...and that the island they are on is one a very very very small portion of it..


----------



## Blαck (Jul 14, 2015)

Chapter 85

wow...so that's his ability


----------

